# Group texting (MMS) like the iphone...



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

So I have been having the issue with group texting. This is when someone sends a text to mulitple people and it starts a group text thread in your list. Iphones, sadly, do this perfectly and i think blur and sense do this too...but AOSP android does not. When you get a MMS you can go to details and it lists all the recipients so its not that the information isnt there. Android just needs to impliment this.

I have tried handacent and GoSMS and although they say they do this, every time I get into a group chat, the incomming text comes from the sole sender and not in the group thread. I was hoping a dev could look into this, maybe there is some easy fix since when you send a group text, it does create a group thread. There is also an open issue (link is below) with google so go there and post and star it so google sees this is something that we all want! Thanks!

http://code.google.c...detail?id=24468


----------

